# Orbit Model: 57896 - 6 stations but only able to configure 4 stations



## easyroc (5 mo ago)

I have a weird problem with Orbit Model: 57896 (6 stations).

There are 5 stations at the house. When I turn the knob to Run Time and then press the arrow to station 5, it always goes back to station 1. Like station 5 and 6 is not even there, so I am not able to set the Run Time for station 5 and 6. But I am able to turn on station 5 or 6 for watering manually. Any ideas?


----------



## easyroc (5 mo ago)

Never mind, I figured out the problem. I had used up all four of the "Start Times"


----------

